# Vicks VapoSteam = Seizures ?



## drdanwatson (Feb 25, 2010)

Friday night I hooked up a Vicks Humidifier and added Vicks VapoSteam to it in our bedroom where my dog sleeps. The following morning my dog begin having seizures. The seizures seemed to subside as of Tuesday (we are still monitoring her), and the vet doesn't think the Vicks caused the issue (though she doesn't seem aware of the ingredients), but I am very suspect.

Vicks Vaposteam Ingedients

*Active Ingredient (Purpose)
Camphor 6.2% (Cough suppressant)

Inactive Ingredients
Alcohol 78%, cedarleaf oil, eucalyptus oil, laureth-7, menthol, nutmeg oil, poloxamer 124, silicone *

Notice it contains nutmeg oil. A known toxin which hits the central nervous system.

Considering that during the night the dog breathed into the vaposteam and it entered the lungs thereby entering the bloodstream I feel this might be the cause.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## bundy (Jan 19, 2010)

dont ever use the product again would seem the obvious

but if you dont mind using your dog as a test subject devise a set of scientific tests and measurements.

bearing in mind though you will never get an admission from the company involved
you didnt describe your dogs symptoms too well, was she unconcious for the whole 2 days?


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I wasn't aware inhaled nutmeg oil was toxic? They use it in doggie shampoo, perfume, etc. I know it's toxic if eaten, but that's not the same as inhaling the scent.

I've never heard of it being a neural toxin if the vapor is inhaled at all. I know it can cause hallucinations and is toxic if you smoke the dried plant...but I don't think nutmeg oil added to a steam vapor has the same effect as burning the dried plant.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Eucalyptus, camphor and I believe menthol are known seizure triggers. 

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/SeizureTriggers.htm

How many seizures did the dog have? How old is the dog? Any recent changes in food/environment/stress level? 

I wouldn't necessiarly blame the vicks, but I'd definitely not use it again around the dog. 

One of my dogs is epileptic and I know that certain smells can trigger seizures as well as foods and stress.


----------

